# Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:



## Ingrid (31. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich am Abend am Teich sitze, ganz ruhig, dann kommen sie – all die Gäste, die sich selber eingeladen haben:
Die dicken __ Frösche, die Urlaute von sich geben, die Backen aufblasen, um sich noch wichtiger zu machen; 
Lilibeth unsere schöne Wasserschlange, die elegant ihren Kopf über die Wasseroberfläche hält, dabei züngelnd ihre Runden zieht,
die __ Schildkröten liegen noch am Ufer und nützen die letzten Sonnenstrahlen, 1000 Bienen und __ Wespen sitzen am Ufer, auf den Seerosenblätter, 
dann kommen die Schwalben und tauchen mit einer Geschwindigkeit ein, um Wasser zu holen, __ Libellen machen ihren Liebestanz – Fische springen in die Höhe und kreisen um den Wasserfall, die Trauerbirke hängt ihre Zweige in das Wasser und die Blätter wehen im Abendwind – ich kann euch gar nicht beschreiben, wie sehr ich diesen Teich liebe!

Vor 10 Jahren kauften wir uns in einem kleinen ungarischen Dorf ein Grundstück.
Die Wiese und das Feld vor dem uraltem Bauernhof war über Jahrzehnte nicht bearbeitet worden und war dementsprechend verwildert.
Während der Rest der Familie unlösbare Probleme beim Anblick dieses Grundstückes auf sich zu kommen sah, stand für mich sofort fest – in die Mitte der Wiese gehört ein Teich – aber nicht nur ein Teich – sondern ein richtig großer Schwimmteich.
Hier zu beschreiben, wieviel Arbeit, Schweiß, Mühe das kostete, brauch ich den vielen Teichbauern ja sicher nicht.

Dazu aber kam noch, daß wir in einem fremden Land waren, der Sprache überhaupt nicht mächtig und die Nachbarschaft kein Verständnis dafür zeigte.
Geräte gab es auch keine und natürlich kein Geschäft, um Folie etc.zu kaufen.
Mit eiserner Willensstärke begannen wir mit der Arbeit und irgendwie schafften wir es.
.
Nun hatten wir im heißesten Monat, Juli 40 Grad im Schatten, ein Loch von 12 Meter Länge, 7 Meter Breite und ca. 2 Meter Tiefe irgendwie ausgegraben ....
 und endlich kam der Augenblick -  die Folie wurde ausgelegt – 
wir standen stolz davor und betrachteten überglücklich unser Werk, 
als im selben Moment der Nachbar mit seinem Traktor kam, und  das Unfassbare geschah – 
Er fuhr zu nahe an den Teichrand, Teile der Folie verhängten sich am Hänger und er riß ein Drittel der ausgelegten Folie einfach weg!
Ende unseres ersten Teiches, der Traum vom Schwimmteich war geplatzt!
Irgendwann aber versuchten wir es wieder. Wir verkleinerten den Teich, stutzen die Folie und dann als das Wasser einlief, waren wir überglücklich.
Es sollte aber nicht lange dauern.
Ein Jahr darauf begann der Teich Wasser zu verlieren. Wir suchten, fanden einige kleine Löcher, aber die Wassermenge die verloren ging, mußte aus einem größeren Loch entweichen, wir fanden es nicht.
Eines Tages im Spätherbst sagte ein Nachbar zu uns, daß er immer im Winter, wenn wir nicht hier sind auf den Teich aufpasse und damit die Fische überleben, stoße er regelmäßig mit einer Eisenstange in das Eis --- NUN WAR ES KLAR WARUM WIR IMMER WASSER VERLOREN!
Mittlerweile nach Jahren war die Wurzel der Seerose schon so groß wie eine Baumwurzel, der Teich verwildert, halb voll – keine Freude mehr, es hätte unser ganzer Stolz sein sollen und war nur fast der Schandfleck der Anlage geworden.
Uns war klar, der Teich muß weg.
Letztes Jahr starteten wir nochmals durch, holten alle Fische und sonstiges Getier raus, übersiedelten sie in einen Pool,
 kauften eine neue Folie (heute keine Problem mehr) legten sie über die alte – bauten einen kleine Wasserfall ein, pflanzten Wasserblumen jeder Art und brachten die Tiere zurück.

Hoffe, nicht zu viel geschrieben zu haben, werde versuchen euch Bilder zu senden.

Liebe Grüße
Ingrid


----------



## katja (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:*

hallo ingrid und :willkommen bei uns!

fast habe ich das gefühl deinen teich zu kennen, so schön hast du alles beschrieben  

eure anfänge waren ja haarsträubend, aber wie man hört, haben sich eure ausdauer und mühe gelohnt! 

ich bin sehr gespannt auf fotos von deiner idylle, mach schnell, ja?


----------



## Ingrid (1. Juni 2008)

*Erste Bilder vom Teich:*

Einen wunderschönen Sonntag wünsche ich euch allen!  

Wollte euch gerade die versprochenen Fotos schicken, aber leider habe ich keine aktuellen.
Ich kann ja nicht gerade nur schnell in den Garten gehen – mein Garten liegt leider 600km weiter weg, so sende ich euch Fotos vom letzten Jahr, als wir eben mit dem neuen Teich anfingen und noch ein paar vom Frühjahr.
Dazu möchte ich noch sagen, daß wir in Ungarn kein einziges Steinchen auf dem Grundstück haben uns so müssen wir die schweren Bachsteine von Tirol nach Ungarn transportieren.
Wer uns besucht, sollte als Gastgeschenk einen Stein mitbringen – Scherz  
Mittlerweile haben wir neben dem großen Teich noch einen kleinen Sumpfbereich gebaut und so kann nun das Wasser von einem zum anderen fließen.
Im Mai haben wir auch jede Menge an Wasserpflanzen gesetzt um den Lebensraum der Tiere so angenehm, wie möglich zu machen.
Hoffe es gelingt mir die Fotos zu senden – hab so was noch nie gemacht, mal schaun... 
Auch Lilibeth unsere __ Teichschlange....

Liebe Grüße
Ingrid


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:*

Hallo Ingrid,

da habt Ihr ja einiges hinter Euch.
Respekt, dass Ihr da nicht längst "die Flinte ins Korn geworfen" habt. 
Ihr solltet aber m.M.n. unbedingt noch die Folie verstecken und eine richtige Kapillarsperre bauen (falls nicht schon geschehen) - PVC wird innerhalb weniger Jahre sonst durch die UV-Stahlung hart und spröde...
Außerdem ist die blanke Folie nicht wirklich schön anzusehen, oder?

@all
Hier die Bilder aus dem alten, verschollenen Album:

    
    
    
 
Copyright by Ingrid.


P.S.:
Ich hab den Beitrag mit dem Hinweis zu den Bildern einfach mal mit hier reingeschoben. Wenn Du das Thema aufgerufen hast, einfach auf "antwort erstellen" klicken und schreiben.


----------



## Ingrid (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:*

Hallo Annett,
danke für den Tipp mit der Kapillarsperre!
Habe erst heute das erste Mal davon gehört. Wir haben, ohne es zu wissen, extra entlang des Teichrandes Gräben unterschiedlicher Höhe gezogen, um eben Pflanzen einfacher dort einzusetzen. 
Aber wie ist das mit der Seerose - die zieht dann ja genauso Wasser ab?

Die Teichrandfolie ist noch unser Problem, weil die wirklich unschön ist.
Wir haben schon an einigen Stellen Pflanztaschen angebracht, aber mit dem Anwachsen der Pflanzen müssen wir uns halt noch gedulden.
Wir möchten auch den Teichrand unterschiedlich gestalten, deshalb lassen wir uns noch etwas Zeit, bis wir die richtige Lösung für die einzelnen Stellen gefunden haben.
An manchen Stellen, wollen wir nur Steine, dann einen für Menschen unzuglänglichen Bereich, damit die Tiere sich dort ausbreiten können.
Teilweise habe ich überhängende Pflanzen gesetzt - wenn ich Ende Juli wieder dort bin, mache ich neue Fotos.

Während der Arbeit kommen ja die Ideen und ich schau mich noch ein bißchen bei euch um, da finde ich bestimmt noch was.

LG
Ingrid


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:*

Hallo Ingrid.

Ideen für die Randgestaltung wirst Du hier massenhaft finden.
Schau doch einfach mal durch die vielen Alben hier im Forum.

Ansonsten gibts noch das oder das zum Lesen. 



> Wir haben, ohne es zu wissen, extra entlang des Teichrandes Gräben unterschiedlicher Höhe gezogen, um eben Pflanzen einfacher dort einzusetzen.
> Aber wie ist das mit der Seerose - die zieht dann ja genauso Wasser ab?


Wie ist das zu verstehen?
Jede Pflanze zieht Wasser aus dem Teich, sofern sie sich (oder ihre Wurzeln) im Teich befindet.
Die Kapillarsperre verhindert, dass sich Pflanzen und Boden von außerhalb des Teiches an seinem Wasser bedienen.


----------



## Heiko73 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:*

Hallo Ingrid,


ein sehr schönes Fleckchen Erde!


----------



## Ingrid (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:*

Hallo Annett!
Ja, wir haben das schon vor Jahren mit unserem ersten Teich erlebt, da ist das Gras bis zum Teichrand gewachsen und wir hatten dann nur mehr Sumpf - aber da wir  bei uns in Tirol relativ viel Regen haben, füllte sich der Teich auf natürliche Weise. Der Rasen war halt nicht mehr schön.
Anders natürlich in Ungarn.
Wußte allerdings nicht, daß man das Kapillarsperre nennt.

3 Tage beim Forum dabei und schon was gelernt! Danke.

Die Teiche der Mitglieder sind einfach wunderschön. Es macht richtig Spaß durchzuschauen, ob vom riesigen Teich - See in Norwegen, bis zu den raffiniertesten kleinen Topfteichen - einfach grandios.

Wünsche euch einen schönen Tag - und wenn ich Zeit habe, gibts ein Bild von meinen 2 Teichen in Tirol.

LG schönen Tag euch allen
Ingrid


----------



## Tannitümpel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:*

Hallo Ingrid,
Deine "Teichgeschichte" ist wunderschön geschrieben. Danke für diese tollen Zeilen. Es hat mir riesigen Spaß gemacht das zu lesen... 

Die Fotos habe ich natürlich auch gleich bestaunt. Himmlisch.....und noch viel schöner als ich es mir beim lesen ausgemalt hab... Super...


----------



## Ingrid (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:*

Danke für die lieben Zeilen!!

Schönen Tag
Ingrid


----------



## Kaje (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:*

Hallo Ingrid,

sehr schöne Geschichte, die Du geschrieben hast und auch als Leser kann man halbwbegs mitfühlen, wie Euch bei Eurem mehrmaligen Versuch Eure Träume zu verwirklichen zumute gewesen sein muss! - Drück Euch die Daumen, dass es auch so wird, wie ihr Euch dies vorstellt..

Aber beim lesen Deiner Geschichte überkam mich als erstes der Gedanke, ob die Ungarn bzw. Eure Nachbarn *entschuldige* nur noch doof sind. Kann ich irgendwie nicht kapieren, dass der eine mit dem Traktor über Eure Folie fährt, ohne was zu merken und der andere zwar gut gemeint, aber dümmlich, Löcher in das Eis haut, damit Eure Fische überleben, aber dies so mit roher Gewalt ausführt, ohne zu merken, dass er eigentlich mehr Schaden anrichtet.. Kapier ich nicht..


----------



## unicorn (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:*

hallo Ingrid,
eine wirklich herrliche Geschichte. Ich wünsche euch noch viele Jahre Freude mit dem Teich.
Leider kann ich die Bilder nicht sehen... da kommt bei mir:

Objekt nicht gefunden!

Der angeforderte URL konnte auf dem Server nicht gefunden werden. Sofern Sie den URL manuell eingegeben haben, überprüfen Sie bitte die Schreibweise und versuchen Sie es erneut.

Sofern Sie dies für eine Fehlfunktion des Servers halten, informieren Sie bitte den Webmaster hierüber.
Error 404
www.hobby-gartenteich.de
Tue Jun 2 21:00:57 2009
Apache/2.2.3 (Linux/SUSE) 
------------------
hoffe, es geht demnächst denn ich bin wahnsinnig neugierig.


----------



## Annett (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:*

N'abend.

Da ist leider nichts zu machen, es sei denn, Ingrid meldet sich mal wieder und legt ein neues Useralbum an.
Das Thema ist genau ein Jahr alt und damals hatten wir noch die alte Galerie-Software.
Die Bilder sind zwar noch auf dem Server vorhanden, aber ich komme da nicht ran.... höchstens Jürgen setzt uns Direktlinks auf die Bilder. 

Das Grundgerüst (Galerie) haben wir aus Platzmangel entsorgt, sodass der Link zwangsläufig nicht mehr gehen kann. Der Server stößt mit uns langsam an seine Grenzen.....


----------



## unicorn (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:*

uiuiui 1 Jahr alt.... wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Teich den wir eigentlich für uns gebaut haben, aber heute anderen gehört:*

Hallo.

Jürgen war so nett, die Bilder aus der alten Galerie ans Tageslicht zu holen und in meinen alten Beitrag hochzuladen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4

 Jürgen.


----------

